# FreeBSD screen is frozen while booting however ssh works



## zsozso (Dec 19, 2015)

Hello,

I've found an issue which I believe could be some kind of bug or some hardware issue.
First of all my system:


```
Tyan 3992-e
2xOpteron 8354
16GB regecc ram
lsi sas2008 controller
3ware 95500sx-12i
Mellanox Connectx-2
```

When there is only one card in the board everything is peachy.
However when I start to insert multiple cards (boards has 6 PCI/PCI-e slots) the FreeBSD boot screen will be stuck at this point:

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2015 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
  The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE #0 r286666: Wed Aug 12 15:26:37 UTC 2015
  root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
CPU: Quad-Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 8354 (2194.55-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="AuthenticAMD"  Id=0x100f23  Family=0x10  Model=0x2  Stepping=3
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x802009<SSE3,MON,CX16,POPCNT>
  AMD Features=0xee500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
  AMD Features2=0x7ff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,OSVW,IBS>
  SVM: NP,NAsids=64
  TSC: P-state invariant
real memory  = 18253611008 (17408 MB)
avail memory = 16581996544 (15813 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <060909 APIC1250>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 8 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 2 package(s) x 4 core(s)
cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  3
cpu4 (AP): APIC ID:  4
cpu5 (AP): APIC ID:  5
cpu6 (AP): APIC ID:  6
cpu7 (AP): APIC ID:  7
ACPI BIOS Warning (bug): 32/64X length mismatch in FADT/Gpe1Block: 96/64 (20150515/tbfadt-644)
MADT: Forcing active-low polarity and level trigger for SCI
ioapic0 <Version 1.1> irqs 0-15 on motherboard
ioapic1 <Version 1.1> irqs 16-31 on motherboard
ioapic2 <Version 1.1> irqs 32-47 on motherboard
random: <Software, Yarrow> initialized
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <060909 XSDT1250> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: Sleep Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu4: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu5: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu6: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu7: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed03fff on acpi0
hpet0: HPET never increments, disabling
device_attach: hpet0 attach returned 6
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
acpi_timer0: <32-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x508-0x50b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
```

What is really interesting, that the system itself boots, and I can login through `ssh` as well. The console screen is stuck for good, but when I type in the console it is working as well, I just cant see anything but the text I have pasted earlier. It just looks as if the video driver would stop updating the screen.

Does anyone know what could be my issue? I have never seen something like this...

This is the rest of the boot information I've got from `dmesg`:

```
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 13.0 on pci1
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Legacy Network Connection 1.0.6> port 0x6880-0x68bf mem 0xfe3c0000-0xfe3dffff,0xfe380000-0xfe3bffff irq 23 at device 6.0 on pci2
em0: Ethernet address: 00:11:0a:5d:74:ee
em1: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Legacy Network Connection 1.0.6> port 0x6c00-0x6c3f mem 0xfe3e0000-0xfe3fffff irq 19 at device 6.1 on pci2
em1: Ethernet address: 00:11:0a:5d:74:ef
3ware device driver for 9000 series storage controllers, version: 3.80.06.003
twa0: <3ware 9000 series Storage Controller> port 0x6800-0x683f mem 0xcc000000-0xcdffffff,0xfe33f000-0xfe33ffff irq 20 at device 7.0 on pci2
twa0: INFO: (0x15: 0x1300): Controller details:: Model 9550SX-12, 12 ports, Firmware FE9X 3.08.00.029, BIOS BE9X 3.10.00.003
atapci0: <ServerWorks HT1000 SATA150 controller> port 0x8c00-0x8c07,0x8880-0x8883,0x8800-0x8807,0x8480-0x8483,0x8400-0x840f mem 0xfe4fe000-0xfe4fffff irq 11 at device 14.0 on pci1
ata2: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
ata3: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci0
ata4: <ATA channel> at channel 2 on atapci0
ata5: <ATA channel> at channel 3 on atapci0
atapci1: <ServerWorks HT1000 SATA150 controller> port 0x8080-0x8087,0x8000-0x8003,0x7c00-0x7c07,0x7880-0x7883,0x7800-0x780f irq 11 at device 14.1 on pci1
device_attach: atapci1 attach returned 6
atapci1: <ServerWorks HT1000 UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xffa0-0xffaf at device 2.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci1
ata1: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci1
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 2.2 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
ohci0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xd400-0xd4ff mem 0xfebec000-0xfebecfff irq 10 at device 3.0 on pci0
usbus0 on ohci0
ohci1: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xd800-0xd8ff mem 0xfebed000-0xfebedfff irq 10 at device 3.1 on pci0
usbus1 on ohci1
ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> port 0xe800-0xe8ff mem 0xfebee000-0xfebeefff irq 10 at device 3.2 on pci0
usbus2: EHCI version 1.0
usbus2 on ehci0
fxp0: <Intel 82551 Pro/100 Ethernet> port 0xec00-0xec3f mem 0xfebeb000-0xfebebfff,0xfeba0000-0xfebbffff irq 16 at device 4.0 on pci0
miibus0: <MII bus> on fxp0
inphy0: <i82555 10/100 media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
inphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto, auto-flow
fxp0: Using defaults for TSO: 65518/35/2048
fxp0: Ethernet address: 00:e0:81:4e:3e:31
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 6.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 7.0 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
bge0: <Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet Controller, ASIC rev. 0x008100> mem 0xfe5d0000-0xfe5dffff,0xfe5c0000-0xfe5cffff irq 26 at device 4.0 on pci4
bge0: CHIP ID 0x00008100; ASIC REV 0x08; CHIP REV 0x81; PCI-X 133 MHz
miibus1: <MII bus> on bge0
brgphy0: <BCM5780 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus1
brgphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto, auto-flow
bge0: Ethernet address: 00:e0:81:4e:3e:92
bge1: <Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet Controller, ASIC rev. 0x008100> mem 0xfe5f0000-0xfe5fffff,0xfe5e0000-0xfe5effff irq 27 at device 4.1 on pci4
bge1: CHIP ID 0x00008100; ASIC REV 0x08; CHIP REV 0x81; PCI-X 133 MHz
miibus2: <MII bus> on bge1
brgphy1: <BCM5780 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus2
brgphy1:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto, auto-flow
bge1: Ethernet address: 00:e0:81:4e:3e:93
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 8.0 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
mps0: <Avago Technologies (LSI) SAS2008> port 0xb000-0xb0ff mem 0xfe8f0000-0xfe8fffff,0xfe880000-0xfe8bffff irq 28 at device 0.0 on pci5
mps0: Firmware: 17.00.01.00, Driver: 20.00.00.00-fbsd
mps0: IOCCapabilities: 185c<ScsiTaskFull,DiagTrace,SnapBuf,EEDP,TransRetry,IR>
pcib6: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 9.0 on pci0
pci6: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib6
pcib7: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 10.0 on pci0
pci7: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib7
pci7: <serial bus> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pcib8: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 11.0 on pci0
pci8: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib8
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xe000-0xe0ff mem 0xd8000000-0xdfffffff irq 17 at device 12.0 on pci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
ipmi0: <IPMI System Interface> on isa0
ipmi0: KCS mode found at io 0xca8 alignment 0x4 on isa
ipmi0: couldn't find it
device_attach: ipmi0 attach returned 6
ipmi0: <IPMI System Interface> at port 0xca8,0xcac on isa0
ipmi0: KCS mode found at io 0xca8 alignment 0x4 on isa
ipmi0: couldn't find it
device_attach: ipmi0 attach returned 6
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc8fff,0xcb800-0xcbfff,0xcc000-0xcd7ff on isa0
sc0: <System console> on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
hwpstate0: <Cool`n'Quiet 2.0> on cpu0
random: unblocking device.
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
ZFS filesystem version: 5
ZFS storage pool version: features support (5000)
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <0x1166> at usbus0
ugen1.1: <0x1166> at usbus1
uhub0: <0x1166 OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen2.1: <0x1166> at usbus2
uhub1: <0x1166 EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
uhub2: <0x1166 OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
ugen0.2: <LITEON Technology> at usbus0
ukbd0: <LITEON Technology USB Multimedia Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.01, addr 2> on usbus0
kbd2 at ukbd0
ada0 at ata2 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <ST3300831AS 3.02> ATA-7 SATA 1.x device
ada0: Serial Number 3NF0BTH9
ada0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: 286168MB (586072368 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad4
ada1 at ata4 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <ST3300831AS 3.01> ATA-7 SATA 1.x device
ada1: Serial Number 3NF05WX8
ada1: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada1: 286168MB (586072368 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada1: Previously was known as ad8
SMP: AP CPU #4 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #7 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #6 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #5 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1097275885 Hz quality 800
Trying to mount root from zfs:zroot []...
IP Filter: v5.1.2 initialized.  Default = pass all, Logging = enabled
uhid0: <LITEON Technology USB Multimedia Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.01, addr 2> on usbus0
Accounting enabled
```


----------



## PacketMan (Dec 19, 2015)

What does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?


----------



## zsozso (Dec 19, 2015)

Umm, this is a server so it's not running Xorg.


----------



## PacketMan (Dec 19, 2015)

Oh sorry, I didn't know it was a server and not running X, and when I read "insert multiple cards" along with frozen screen I assumed you had X windows running.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 19, 2015)

What is in /boot/loader.conf?  Maybe the KMS kernel modules are being loaded.


----------



## zsozso (Dec 19, 2015)

Other than zfs load there is nothing in the loader.conf
I have never seen anything like it, and I've been around FreeBSD for ~15 years.


----------



## Juha Nurmela (Dec 19, 2015)

What's in `ps lax` in the *WCHAN* fields?

Juha


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 19, 2015)

Does it work if you add kern.vty=vt to /boot/loader.conf? vt uses a different VGA mode by default, so might be worth a try.


----------



## zsozso (Dec 20, 2015)

I can't see anything out of the ordinary:

```
PID WCHAN  TT  STAT  TIME COMMAND
2310 ttyin  v0  Is+  0:00.00 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv0
2311 ttyin  v1  Is+  0:00.00 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv1
2312 wait   v2  Is   0:00.01 login [pam] (login)
2490 ttyin  v2  I+   0:00.01 -bash (bash)
2313 ttyin  v3  Is+  0:00.01 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv3
2314 ttyin  v4  Is+  0:00.01 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv4
2315 ttyin  v5  Is+  0:00.01 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv5
2316 ttyin  v6  Is+  0:00.01 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv6
2317 ttyin  v7  Is+  0:00.00 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv7
```


----------



## zsozso (Dec 20, 2015)

tobik said:


> Does it work if you add kern.vty=vt to /boot/loader.conf? vt uses a different VGA mode by default, so might be worth a try.


This option needs a custom kernel, will try it out in a few days.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 20, 2015)

zsozso said:


> This option needs a custom kernel


Are you sure about that?  It was added to the GENERIC kernel at some point.


----------



## zsozso (Dec 20, 2015)

Hmm,
Will check this next time I reboot the machine.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Dec 21, 2015)

zsozso said:


> When there is only one card in the board everything is peachy.
> However when I start to insert multiple cards (boards has 6 pci/pci-e slots) the FreeBSD boot screen will be stuck at this point:


I've seen something similar on systems with a number of add-in cards, all of which wanted to register their BIOS option ROMs. If the system boots from the 3Ware card, go into the LSI BIOS and specify "Disabled" for the BIOS. I think the options are something like BIOS only, BIOS and OS, or Disabled. Sorry - it has been some time. Similarly, if you don't plan on netbooting the system you should be able to disable the option ROM on the Mellanox card(s). A nice side effect of this is that the system will boot somewhat faster, since it doesn't pause in each option ROM waiting for you to press a key.

One other thing that jumps out at me is:

```
ACPI BIOS Warning (bug): 32/64X length mismatch in FADT/Gpe1Block: 96/64 (20150515/tbfadt-644)
```
This generally means there's an error in the ACPI tables in the BIOS. Since Windows doesn't complain, sometimes manufacturers don't fix these. Check to see if you have the latest BIOS for your motherboard - from here it looks like the latest is V1.06 from 2009.


----------



## zsozso (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks for the ideas, will check it asap. Also the board has the 1.06 bios.


----------



## zsozso (Dec 29, 2015)

Well, I have tried disabling the BIOS, and setting kern.vty=vt in /boot/loader.conf, but the issue stays the same...


----------

